# Sometimes I feel like I'm the only 20-something with IBS



## daydreamer123 (Mar 14, 2013)

I was diagnosed with IBS last year, but had had one episode back in 2009 and didn't know what it was. While I'm happy that I don't suffer from it every day like some (maybe once or twice every other month or so), when I experience an episode I feel like I'm the only 20-something who has it.

Anyway, my IBS is a little strange, to me anyway: It usually happens at around 6am, if I wake up to use the bathroom (urinate) and lie back down in bed my sides start to hurt slightly (my ribs) and then I have to move on my back. If the pain gets worse then that's when I'm having an episode. The pain goes away after just one bm and I'm fine for the rest of the day. I might get slight pain but it would go away.

Only once did I have bad pain during the day, and it was at school. In class. I thought I was gonna be sick. Thankfully I made it home in one piece but needed to be taken to the hospital, where I was given an ultrasound to check my kidneys (if you haven't guessed by now my pain occurs in my flanks). I wasn't given anything, and while lying on the bed "stiff as a board" as the nurse said, the pain gradually went away on its own.

However, I've had two bouts (including today) of IBS so far this year, and both had me taking hyosyamine prior to using the bathroom. I never took it before but was prescribed it by my GI just in case. And, just like the prior episodes before, I feel like I'm the only 20-something who has it.

The only people that know about my condition are my parents. I don't plan on telling my friends any time soon.

Well, that's my story thus far. I'm glad that there's a forum like this because I don't have anybody to talk to about this that understands what I'm going through (except my GI doctor but he doesn't count).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

6 am isn't unusual. That is around the time the colon is at it's most active and the more active the colon the more people seem to have IBS issues. Sometimes the burst of activity after meals is more a problem than the burst of activity in the morning for some people. but those are common times for IBS to cause pain/make you have a BM.

Part of why you feel alone with this at 20 is no one likes to tell their friends about it. However it is a very common illness and generally tends to hit between the teen years and middle age.


----------



## GroverCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Just wanted you to know-- you are not the only 20-something with IBS. I have been suffering for four years now (I'm 28), and it is miserable. I've got it every day. But, I'm active, have an understanding boyfriend, and am still not giving up hope of ameliorating my symptoms over time.

For me, it's chronic constipation, gas, noisiness, and now (oh joy!) abdominal pain on my left side, that's worse at night and in the morning, but also on-and-off all day. Just found out a buddy of mine has the same thing (age 29) and he's also had it a few years. You're definitely not alone!


----------



## CaitlinD (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yeah I know how you feel but as the others have said you are not alone! I'm 21 and have been trying to find a way to deal with my ibs for about 4 years now. I've been doing better with a few flair ups (around once a month) which is better than my old 4 times a week with D but it's still hard. But this site really helps because people understand and can help you through it!


----------



## Moose2012 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm 26 and have had it for a few years. I actually have had episodes that go back as far as 19 years old, but I wasn't diagnosed until they became constant a few years ago. I was leaving work every other day due to the pain, nausea and sweats (I thought I was getting a stomach flu with some massive pain). After it went on for a few weeks I decided that I had to go to the doctor. She prescribed Bentyl (dicyclomine) and it really helps when I get a flare up.

I go months without flare ups, but the last 4 days have been bad. I was so thankful that I didn't get a flare up on our wedding last summer (stress is one of my triggers!) but I still feel pretty crummy today.


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm 26, diagnosed about two years ago. I'm pretty sure I had it a few years before that though, but it didn't become an every day, life-changing problem until about three years ago. I know two people with IBS, both in their 20s. You are definitely not alone!


----------



## Allison M. (Feb 1, 2012)

I am 26, and I've had IBS-D since January 2007 (age 20). I also felt alone, but coming to this forum has helped me realize I am not alone. Younger people don't talk about it because poop is taboo. (I'm not sure why...?) Also it seems younger people don't talk about health issues/disease as much because it's not as common.

I tend to have BM's, urgent and sometimes painful, in the morning. Because I've lived with it for 6 years (wow, that seems like a long time!), I have learned my body a little better. I know that I need to get up 2 hours before I need to be anywhere, so I can eat my breakfast and use the bathroom, typically stress free. I know the advice sounds poor now, but time will help you learn your body more. I have adjusted diet, stress and what I drink. It can take a long time to figure out what triggers an attack, but once you do, you feel powerful, and accomplished.

If you need/want to talk to someone in their 20's, you can message me.


----------



## Marie B (Apr 3, 2013)

You are definitely not alone as a twenty-something with IBS! I am 34 and have had IBS-A since I was a teenager. I recall that throughout my twenties that it was difficult (if not impossible) to talk about my issues within my social circle - I remember my sister even getting mad at me because she was tired of hearing about my bathroom 'misadventures'. Needless to say that I didn't have exactly a great support network outside of one or two people in my life.

My story is not the most hopeful, as I am still an IBS sufferer. However, I do believe that each person is different and certain remedies can work for one person but not the next. After my initial diagnosis at age18, for example, my symptoms had improved considerably with some small diet changes: increasing fibre, limiting processed and fatty food, cutting out chocolate







. However, over the years I've had many ups and downs with the severity of my symptoms, even though I was following the same regimen. For the past two years I have been suffering quite a bit from extreme bloating and abdominal cramping... it is quite tough some days.

I hope you find a remedy that works for you.


----------



## Tim91 (Apr 5, 2013)

Your not alone!
I've only recently been diagnosed but have had symptoms since I was 15 (I'm now 21!)
In my close group of friends there is 5 of us, out of that 3 of us have bowel issues (my friend and I have ibs and another friend has crohns).
It just seems like your alone because as you said, nobody likes to talk about it.
I know it's hard, but maybe let your closest friends know, it might actually be good to have someone you can trust to talk about it to?

My friend was always giving me grief for not going out/saying I didn't feel well, then when I told them what the issues was, it's like they suddenly understood and it made things so much easier

If you need to talk to someone give me a holler


----------



## Dani_01 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

Im 21 and know how you feel for me it the other way round my friends know more about my condition than my parents as my parents just dont seem to understand. luckly i have a few friends with the condition but they all seem to have there undercontrol where as my IBS just seems to be all over the place. Its frustrating to feel like you cant talk to people

But you are not the only 20 something out there, there is many of us, so try not to feel to alone


----------

